
gRPC Web Finally Comes Out of Hiding - kodablah
https://github.com/grpc/grpc-web
======
kodablah
Context:
[https://github.com/grpc/grpc/issues/8682#issuecomment-375840...](https://github.com/grpc/grpc/issues/8682#issuecomment-375840281).
Notable that it was hidden for so long yet granted so many requests for access
(I am not a fan of hidden development of open source initiatives personally).

~~~
hsaliak
The issue was that this work was initially put on hold for a while. When we
revived it, we took the time to listen to feedback from early adopters and
published the code out.

Your point on 'hidden development' is well taken. It's not something we (grpc
team) are usually comfortable with either, but in this case, it was just an
unfortunate circumstances that led to this code being in alpha and hidden, for
so long after the protocol was released.

For newer efforts, such as the pure node implementation -
[https://github.com/grpc/grpc-node](https://github.com/grpc/grpc-node) , we've
chosen to take the approach of developing it from the ground up externally.

